# Signals op - compute tech networking diploma from college



## deeznuts (20 Feb 2007)

i was in school last year taking policing, and the whole teaching structure at our college was way out of line, half the people were dropping out and the others were doing poorly. but i wont get into it. 

im going back in sept to take computer technician networking in hopes that will give me a good background and base to learn to become a signals op

is anyone in this trade? is this the right path im on choosing networking as a background before i start. i know they train you for sometime but i think you still need some background knowledge before hand..


if anyone is in this trade and could help me out i would greatly appreciate it,


and before this gets locked or i get bashed for posting. i tried the search button this morining and the page kept timing out over and over again.


----------



## muffin (20 Feb 2007)

That field of study would be more helpful if you were becoming an LCIS tech or ATIS tech. I am not sure there are any college programmes that would help with SigOp. You should have a look at the recruiting site and examine the differences between SigOp and LCIS, their jobs are very different. (Though I am sure some would argue differently lol)


----------



## deeznuts (20 Feb 2007)

i will do that tonight for sure im just off to work now.

i really like the sig ops trade it looks very interesting and strikes me as something i'd like to do.. what can i do to get into that trade?


----------



## muffin (20 Feb 2007)

Go see your recruiter - they will let you know what the current requirements are.


----------



## Sig_Des (20 Feb 2007)

Signal Operator is an interesting trade. It ca run the gammut from being in the field in support to combat arms units with use of radio and data communications systems, to supporting Information Networks.

There is also a huge difference if you join Reg Force or Reserve.

some information on the trade.

http://www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca/v3/engraph/jobs/jobs.aspx?id=215&bhcp=1.

I've worked on both sides, Tactical Communications, to IT Support. It's a very versatile trade. There are currently bonuses available for enrollment into the trade based on prior experience with some of the knowledge.

Now keep in mind, I'm looking more at a soft-ware, networking point of view.

If you're looking at more hands on, then as Maggie mentioned, you may want to look at LCIS or ATIS Tech.

You don't need to have the courses or diplomas/degrees before you join, but it may be nice.

Another option you may look at, is joining the local reserve Signals unit, continuing your studies, and then transferring over to the Regs if you so wish. Would also give you a backgrounder to the trade.


----------



## deeznuts (20 Feb 2007)

thanks for the tips. i read yesterday that they are giving incentives for people to become sig ops right now.. 10 grand for having post secondary ed. and 20 grand for someoen with civilian experience and one other one i cant remember for 20 grand.

also it says that applicants will get the rank of Corporal after completion of BMQ and i guess SQ.


my reserve in my area (Barrie, Ontario) is only infantry. I am in the process of joining but my recruiter isnt responding to emails as fast as i would like, and when he does it doesnt really address my questions from the previous email.

i like the idea of sig ops because you get to be in the field vs being in a cubicle or something of that nature.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (21 Feb 2007)

deeznuts said:
			
		

> thanks for the tips. i read yesterday that they are giving incentives for people to become sig ops right now.. 10 grand for having post secondary ed. and 20 grand for someoen with civilian experience and *one other one i cant remember for 20 grand*.
> 
> i like the idea of sig ops because you get to be in the field vs being in a cubicle or something of that nature.



The other one, correct me if I am wrong Sig_Des, is if you are what is called "5A" qualified.  Unless you have previous current service or are 5A qualified in the Reserves, that one won't matter.

FWIW, you could very well end up, at some point in time, in a cubicle as you put it.  The same as my trade (ATIS) can very well end up in the field...the C & E branch has some very interesting opportunities for posting, environments, training, tours, and things like that, which is why I choose the trade I did.

I have a friend as a Sig Op who "works in a cubicle" with IT security, lets call it, every day, and he loves the job.  I also bumped into him on a Navy exercise I was an Observer/Controller on at the FDU jetty in Shearwater, where he was the Company Signaller for an Infantry Coypany, out in the rain and cold like everyone else with his manpack radio.  Next day?  Back in the shop.

Lots of diversity and opportunity!

Now take that FWIW from an ex-army, brand new know-nothing yet ATIS.   ;D


----------



## Sig_Des (21 Feb 2007)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> The other one, correct me if I am wrong Sig_Des, is if you are what is called "5A| qualified.  Unless you have previous current service or are 5A qualified in the Reserves, that one won't matter.



from the recruiting website:



> civilian trade-qualified NCMs ($20,000 signing bonus) and MOC-qualified NCMs ($20,000 signing bonus).



I dunnot what the civillian trade-qualification they have, but it seems you would have to currently be an NCM. They would also look at ammount of TI the Res. But MOC-qualified MOC is indeed for a skilled transfer from the Res to the Regs, and would be the QL 5A equivalency.



> I have a friend as a Sig Op who "works in a cubicle" with IT security, lets call it, every day, and he loves the job.  I also bumped into him on a Navy exercise I was an Observer/Controller on and the FDU jetty in Shearwater, where he was the Company Signaller for an Infantry Coypany, out in the rain and cold like everyone else with his manpack radio.  Next day?  Back in the shop.



Mud, would this happen to be our short, chest-kicking friend in Common?  ;D

And the the job is quite versatile. The position I'm in can see me working in my cubicle writing training plans, on course learning new systems, in the lab testing new equipment, and with 24-hours notice, on a plane to WATC to install a new system, to being tasked to another directorate doing testing on an anti-armour LAV.

It can sometimes be described as long periods of slow-intensity, quickly transitioning periods of High-intensity, with little notice.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (21 Feb 2007)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Mud, would this happen to be our short, chest-kicking friend in Common?  ;D
> 
> And the the job is quite versatile. The position I'm in can see me working in my cubicle writing training plans, on course learning new systems, in the lab testing new equipment, and with 24-hours notice, on a plane to WATC to install a new system, to being tasked to another directorate doing testing on an anti-armour LAV.
> 
> It can sometimes be described as long periods of slow-intensity, quickly transitioning periods of High-intensity, with little notice.



Yup Sig_Des, that would be the little monster man himself.  I am planning on doing a drive-buy at his location the day I clear in, with my Blue's on, so he can laugh and get it over with.   8) 

Ok you have me convinced.  I wonder if Halifax and my CM will entertain an OT, being that I just OT'd 2 weeks ago.  Hmmmm....


----------



## Sig_Des (21 Feb 2007)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> Yup Sig_Des, that would be the little monster man himself.  I am planning on doing a drive-buy at his location the day I clear in, with my Blue's on, so he can laugh and get it over with.   8)



Well, you tell him Des said that he can bite a certain part of my anatomy, and to stop procreating!  ;D


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (21 Feb 2007)

+1.  Hopefully he has an accident with the whipper-snipper and fixes himself.  Man he must have been some excited when the PM announced the child care benefits... :blotto:


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (21 Feb 2007)

ok sorry for the hi-jack, back to your regularly scheduled Sig Op stuff... ;D


----------



## dekeman (21 Feb 2007)

deez.... although the recruiting website may say there is an incentive of a cash bonus and promotion, they tend to "conveniently" cancel the program from time to time, as they did with me. 4 years later, I am still fighting with a stack of paperwork and CANFORGENS trying to get the bonus that was offered before I signed. Join if you want to join, but don't let the promise of bonuses and promotions influence your decision to become a Sig.


----------



## Sig_Des (21 Feb 2007)

dekeman said:
			
		

> deez.... although the recruiting website may say there is an incentive of a cash bonus and promotion, they tend to "conveniently" cancel the program from time to time, as they did with me. 4 years later, I am still fighting with a stack of paperwork and CANFORGENS trying to get the bonus that was offered before I signed. Join if you want to join, but don't let the promise of bonuses and promotions influence your decision to become a Sig.



Deke, you still fighting for that? Balls.

Dekeman does bring an extremely valid point. Just because there is an offer on the wall, doesn't mean you'll get it. They may fill out the requirement before you join or transfer in, or a review board may not grant you the equivalency you need. The extra money would be nice, but if you're joining based on the promis of it, you may get hosed.


----------



## steen15 (21 Feb 2007)

Dekeman, you to eh.  I was told the same things, mainly 10k and advance cpl's.  In hindsite I'm glad I didn't get the advancement in rank because there was no way I would have been ready for that responsibility, just didn't know how the army worked enough.  But as for the $$$$ I'm still trying, I have send 2 redresses which still have gone nowhere.  I had printouts of old canforgens that are now conveniently no longer available on the din, as the dated copy of the "enrolment bonus" in the pay guide.  Too bad now there saying that even though 215 was understrength, my school was on the list along with my diploma course, and the bonus was being offered....on that particular day it was only being offered to reserve transfers, yet theres documentation published anywhere that singles that group out in any canforgen.

Deez I agree entirely with dekeman don't join if its for just the money, its an amazing job but you have to like the job not just cause you can make a quick buck, and oh ya those bonuses are considered income so taxable, you'll kiss alot of that money goodbye in taxes.


----------



## deeznuts (21 Feb 2007)

Im not joining just for a fast buck and a nice rank to boot. im joining becasue i want a job that i can be proud of and a job that varies every day and possibly every minute. dont get my wrong a nice paycheck like that would be nice but thats not the main reason.

i was searching for jobs and sig op striked me as being something i'd like or NCIS, the incentive made me think maybe this trade is high in demand thus offering little bonuses.


i have zero military background, im trying to get into the reserves actually right now, if ppl would return emails that would help out in the process greatly

also, i dont have any networking or cpu training or advanced skills yet. im going to college in sept to learn. 2 yr diploma, then i'll join full time.

what is the money like in these trades? also where are most of the tradesmen living?


----------



## MikeL (21 Feb 2007)

AFAIK, there is no signing bonus for goin in Reserve, so your SOL there  untill you go Reg Force providing you meet the pre-reqs.


As a Sig Op, you can either be on the Radio/Field side  or go into the computer side of things.

I have no idea what NCIS is(aside from the tv show), so no comment on that. Sig Ops make the same pay as everyone else since they do not get spec pay. As for where they live; after your fully trained you can be posted to pretty much every base in Canada. For a first posting, it varies, me an 3 others got lucky an got posted straight into a combat arms(2 too2PPCLI an 2 to 1RCHA) unit off our 3s, 1 went to a static unit in Trenton, 6 went to CFJSR in Kingston an the rest went to 2HQ&Sigs in Pet. Guys on the course behind us were getting postings to Edmonton, Gagetown, Ottawa an Pet.


----------



## deeznuts (21 Feb 2007)

if your stationed somewhere other than your hometown, do you live on base? or is the money suffient enough that you can live on your own somewhere?

also are the pre requisits set high for this trade?


----------



## MikeL (21 Feb 2007)

When you get posted you can either live in the shacks, live in a PMQ with a few buddies(if available) or live in the nearest town/city). As for having enough money to live off base; all depends on if you can save your money, etc, cost of living varies from city to city, so all depends on where you get posted.


Also, dont count too much on being posted to your home town.. since there might not be any units near it, etc. You get posted to where the Army needs you, not to your hometown because you want too.


I'm not too sure what the pre-reqs are to get a signing bonus for sig op, best would be to check with a CFRC.


----------



## steen15 (22 Feb 2007)

Just make sure of one thing when you do decide what your gonna do, and that's if they are talking about any kind of signing bonus, get it in writing first before enrolling.  As for the NCIS do you mean LCIS, I'm pretty sure that's what your thinking of.


----------



## deeznuts (22 Feb 2007)

yeah thats what i mean, there are so man short forms to remember i get them all back asswards.

thanks for your help, im reviewing the CAF site on the jobs and seeing truley what one i will like the most. im still deciding if i should even bother going to college for the 2 year diploma or join the corces do my test and see if i'm eligable for that trade


----------



## dekeman (22 Feb 2007)

I wouldn't spend two years in school and thousands of dollars to get into the army. It is possible to get courses once you are in the army as long as it pertains to your job.


----------



## SiG_22_Qc (8 Mar 2007)

Computer courses arent a total waste of time if you are to work with computers. If you end up in a HQnSigs it will be almost useless.

I would advise taking the instruction in the army, you can get computer courses there and there anyway.


----------



## Sig_Des (8 Mar 2007)

SiG_22_Qc said:
			
		

> If you end up in a HQnSigs it will be almost useless.



Unless you end up in an IT troop.  

Although in those cases, networking would be of more value. Personally, I prefer the Tac Rad side myself.


----------



## mudrecceman (14 Mar 2007)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Unless you end up in an IT troop.
> 
> Although in those cases, networking would be of more value. Personally, I prefer the Tac Rad side myself.



Ya, the IT side gets old quick.  REAL quick sometimes...


----------



## steen15 (14 Mar 2007)

Thats what happens when you spend forever in the belly of the beast and now are out in the light with the rest of us, things on a bench can get boring and quick.


----------

